# Floral print fabric bag mania



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Before I joined these boards, I never even looked at bags with bold prints on them, and now I can't stop looking!  I must visit the Vera Bradley website at least once per day just to browse the endless  shapes and patterns.  I'm attracted to all the pockets and the organization possibilities.  The Borsa Bella bags are gorgeous too. What have you folks done to me?  I don't think I've owned anything with a floral pattern since I was 11 years old, but it looks like I'm headed that way now!  That is, if I ever decide.  So much to choose from!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Same here! I've always been into the subdued, pattern-less fabrics, but now I have 5 VB items and 2 BB's. Love them all.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Me too!  I always bought solid color bags before I came to KindleBoards..... and I just bought my fifth VB bag and love them all!!  It all started when someone posted a picture of their new VB bowler in Botanica.  I know that KindleBoards has expanded my reading taste because I'm reading (and enjoying) genres that I've never read before.  Evidently this "expanding" has carried over into my bags and accessories too.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Have you seen VB's new Hello Dahlia pattern?  TO DIE FOR.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Same here!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I think maybe the caffe latte is my favorite, although it's not one of the newer ones.  I can't seem to find it in Betsy anywhere.  I may have to try ebay, which I've never tried before.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I know, I know! VB and SD are my favorites and shopping addictions now. I never knew of them before this board!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Me, too!  I never wear prints, but now I have them in my accessories!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I have quite a few Veras that I purchased on ebay. I have a little secret - I search for Gently Used Vera Bradley and the prices are usually MUCH better than getting brand new ones. There are almost always good pics so you can see if there is wear on the bag. I haven't made a purchase that I regret yet!


----------



## Kimmieg (Jul 4, 2010)

Which style bag do you use for your Kindle?  I have the Kindle 2 and it is in a JAVOedge cover.  I'd like a size that could hold it cased and also have an exterior pocket.  

Suggestions?

Kim/SC


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Patricia said:


> Me, too! I never wear prints, but now I have them in my accessories!


Me too! I'm a very conservative dresser but I am popping out with my print bags!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Kimmieg said:


> Which style bag do you use for your Kindle? I have the Kindle 2 and it is in a JAVOedge cover. I'd like a size that could hold it cased and also have an exterior pocket.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Kim/SC


There are plenty of bags that can hold your K2 and that have outside pockets. Or did you mean you want the K2 to fit into a pocket? I doubt you'll need that with the Javoedge cover. I'm pretty sure I'll wind up getting the Betsy. It's just the right size. Not too big or small. Lots of pockets, including outside pockets, and it has a zipper top, which is important in the city. It only took about 2 months to decide.  Now it will probably be another 2 months to pick the fabric.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh my, you are speaking my NEW language!  I never thought I would have been into floral print stuff either, but darned if I didn't just order a VB Metropolitan in Hello Dahlia!  And then I figured I might want something smaller, so I ordered the Hipster.  Well, of course I need little organizer helpers.....Clip Zip and Zip Coin Purse?  Yes!

I am still trying to resist the sale email I got from them today.  The large backpacks, messengers, and tall zip totes are all on sale, great prices.  AND free shipping on orders over $75.  

I can tell I'm in trouble.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimmieg said:


> Which style bag do you use for your Kindle? I have the Kindle 2 and it is in a JAVOedge cover. I'd like a size that could hold it cased and also have an exterior pocket.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> Kim/SC


One of my favorites that would work for you is the Bowler. The handles are designed more for carrying.... but it is possible to put it on your shoulder if you need your hands free for shopping etc.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

lindel,

I'm so jealous! I love to get packages in the mail with pretty things in them.

Wow! You are really going for the floral print big time with the Hello Dahlia. What pattern did you get your other things in? You got the free shipping on your order, didn't you?

I love that metropolitan. It should hold your kindle nicely with plenty of room to spare. Please let us know how you like it. I'd love to see pictures of it with your kindle inside if you can do it.  I really want one of those but I'm waiting to see how you like yours and anyone else that says. Then I'll try to wait for a sale.  I have a hipster and love it. I couldn't decide on which pattern when they had the sale so I got several! Mine are the styles that just retired. Just a little different than the new ones in looks, same size. Thank goodness the choices of colors was limited to what they had left as I have a terrible time making decisions. 

I can't wait to hear about and hopefully see your new stuff when you get it. 

You must go to facebook and go to the VB site and the Veraholics site.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

PraiseGod13 said:


> One of my favorites that would work for you is the Bowler. The handles are designed more for carrying.... but it is possible to put it on your shoulder if you need your hands free for shopping etc.


The only thing that has kept me from the bowler is the straps. I've been so tempted by the pictures posted on here. They are on sale in the older patterns online now. I like long flat adjustable straps that I can either put on my shoulder or cross-body. I think that the metropolitan has a long strap if I remember right.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

JJB, I actually ordered all of my stuff in the Hello Dahlia print.  I really like it, and I thought it would be fun if the stuff matched.  But I really want something in the Java Blue......I think my next purchase will be a backpack in that pattern.

For sure I will post pics when I get them.  You are correct, the Metropolitan has both short handles and a long adjustable strap with a movable pad.  I'll be sure to put my Kindle in the pics, so you can see the size of the bag.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

That will be so elegant to have everything coordinated. Won't you need a HD wallet now? LOL I'd get a small one so it will fit in everything. I have a mini-zip wallet and I like it very much.

Looking forward to seeing it all and I bet you can't wait to get it. It will be like Christmas. They package it all up in a gift box with tissue paper.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm drooling!   I really liked the Metropolitan when I saw it on QVC last week!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Yes, please do post pics!  I would love to see pics with your Kindle in the bag, too.  I don't know what a Metropolitan is, but I'm off to find out...

Lind, you got a sale email?  I need to get on the mailing list...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

JBB, I ordered all my stuff from either eBay or Bonanzle, so I won't get to experience the VB packaging this time around.  But if they keep sending sale emails, I'm sure it won't be long!  I just hate paying shipping and I got better prices other places.  I need to try the "gently used" trick on eBay that Tam shared!  Sounds like a great way to get a good deal.

Fancynancy, I did get a sale email, but it didn't have a code or anything.  So you'll get the same deal just by going to the VB website, I think.  Are you getting the Betsy still?  What pattern?

Vet, I wish I had seen the QVC presentation!  They should put that on their website.....or do they already?


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I was never a bold or floral print kind of person, but I love the Vera Bradleys and Borsa Bellas. Sadly I have a plain black bag. I like it and it's very practical, but not stylish. No plans to upgrade at this time. The next upgrade I get will be a new skin.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> Yes, please do post pics! I would love to see pics with your Kindle in the bag, too. I don't know what a Metropolitan is, but I'm off to find out...
> 
> Lind, you got a sale email? I need to get on the mailing list...


Did you see the Metropolitan? It is a larger bag. I also got the email. It's a sale, no code needed, on messenger bags and backpacks!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

The tall zip totes are also greatly reduced to $29.

Free shipping on order over $75 through tomorrow.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Vet, I wish I had seen the QVC presentation! They should put that on their website.....or do they already?


Yes, it's on their website, Vera Bradley Signature Metropolitan Dome Tote. I really like it in the Barcelona print. Apparently, a lot of others liked it too. They're sold out of that pattern.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

You ladies haven't lived, until you've owned a Vera Turn Lock Wallet.  Once you have one, you'll never go back to anything else.  I'm just sayin...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, Gwennie, thanks a lot!  That just might be what puts me over the edge.  Of course I SHOULD wait for a sale.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice! Lots of organizational features!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh no.....I LOVE organizational features!

Guess what came in the mail today??


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh beautiful! Is that the new Hello Dahlia pattern? Which bag?


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes, that is the Metropolitan bag in Hello Dahlia.  I love it!  I also ordered a Hipster in that same pattern and a couple of little zip bags to help organize everything.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the Dahlia print MUCH better than I thought I would! It's really pretty!


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It's really pretty in person.  While there is a Victorian feel about it, at the same time it has a modern look.  Glad you like it!  

Have you ordered yet?


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I love it and I'm jealous! I asked you questions on the other thread.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Lind, that bag is just gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

lindnet said:


> Yes, that is the Metropolitan bag in Hello Dahlia. I love it! I also ordered a Hipster in that same pattern and a couple of little zip bags to help organize everything.


That's beautiful! Looks like we were talking about the same bag!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

beautiful! My Hello Dahlia turn lock wallet in upper right corner:


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm looking at the Bonanzle website for VB and see that some people are trying to sell bags at a higher price than they were when they were new on the VB site.  For example, the all in one wristlet in mod floral pink for $45!  I'm not sure how this works.  Do people bid or just buy at the price listed?

Love the turnlock wallet in Hello Dahlia.  I have it in Blue Rhapsody and use it all the time.  It does take up a lot of space compared with the wallet I used before, which fit into a small inner pocket of almost any VB bag.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Gwennie, those accessories are absolutely gorgeous!  Can someone tell me how the turn lock wallet works inside?  Is everything in one place or do you have to turn the wallet to get at bills or coins?  I have a very beat-up old wallet that I won't give up because everything is conveniently laid out.  Maybe I'll find a pic to try to describe what I mean.  I would love to replace my old wallet.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Gwennie, I LOVE your Hello Dahlia stuff!!  I have the 2 on the bottom, but it looks like I'd better get to shopping to keep up with you!

Mlewis78, I think the Bonanzle site is great!  But you do have to shop around.  Some of the VB stuff I looked at was high, like you said, but others were much lower than I found anywhere else.  Like the Metropolitan bag.....on VB it's $98, on eBay I found a seller who had it for $91.99, but on Bonanzle I found it for $82.  Free shipping.  Funny thing is, the person who had it listed on eBay and Bonanzle are the same seller.  I'm thinking she had to cover more fees on eBay, which is why it was higher.  As far as I know, there's no bidding involved.  You just buy the item.

I think I'm looking more at the mini zip wallet than the turn lock.  It just seems bigger than what I want.


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

Gwennie,

I love your collection. Thanks for sharing your pictures. What is the item on the upper left? Is that the brush & pencil case?

Linda,

I have the mini-zip wallet and I like it very much. It fits everything that I need and can go easily from a large bag to a small bag and is very lightweight. So many small wallets cannot fit bills full length in them easily and this one does.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, upper left is the brush and pencil case. I keep odds and ends in there.

Here's a pic from vb.com of the inside of the turn lock wallet:










It's no bigger than your standard woman's checkbook billfold. It's nice because if you open the lock section, you get that great front section with 8 slots for id's/credit cards, and two bill-length slots behind them. Close that, unzip the zipper in the middle, and you uncover 2 divided sections: back section has a bills slot, and 6 more credit card slots. Front section has a wide bill section, and behind it another sleeve. In the back of the purse is your large zippered coin section. It hold everything and more! Absolutely adore it! If you are a carry-the-kitchen-sink-must-be-prepared kinda gal, this is your wallet. If you are more low maintenance, grab the essentials and run kinda gal, it might not be.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a turn-lock wallet.  You can put bills in either or both sections -- the zipped part or the turn-key.  I have my license in the one of the see-through windows and my metro card in the other and my bills in the long slot under that (turn-key section).  There are credit card slots in there too, but I put mine in the zippered part and all my health insurance cards, etc. in the turnlock section.  There is room in the zippered part for two sets of paper money and/or coupons/receipts.  Coin slot is on the outside and it zips.  Holds a lot of change if you need that.

I saw the zip-around wallet in a store today.  It has half the storage space as the turn-lock, but I think it's better for paper money and other things than the mini styles.  I don't like to fold the paper money.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I have a turn-lock wallet. You can put bills in either or both sections -- the zipped part or the turn-key. I have my license in the one of the see-through windows and my metro card in the other and my bills in the long slot under that (turn-key section). There are credit card slots in there too, but I put mine in the zippered part and all my health insurance cards, etc. in the turnlock section. There is room in the zippered part for two sets of paper money and/or coupons/receipts. Coin slot is on the outside and it zips. Holds a lot of change if you need that.
> 
> I saw the zip-around wallet in a store today. It has half the storage space as the turn-lock, but I think it's better for paper money and other things than the mini styles. I don't like to fold the paper money.


Oh, lots of good detail there! I have a Brighton wallet I use now and it is a smaller, fold-the-money kind. So I'm used to that part. I keep waiting for it to wear out, so I can justify getting a new one, but it won't cooperate! I just keep thinking about how much lighter the VB wallet would be.

I spent time looking at backpacks today. I really want one, but of course can't decide between the smaller one and the large one. I don't really need the new Laptop Backpack now that I have my Metropolitan tote, but a backpack would come in handy on my cruise!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh, and I saw some Dahlia bags in Lees today too and I like them so much better than I'd thought from seeing them on the website.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks so much for the descriptions and the pics of the wallet!  It looks like I could store bills and coins right next to each other, which is what I'm looking for.  I don't want another wallet where you have to hunt for a penny while 10 people are waiting behind you at the Starbuck's counter.  Looks like you can have the bills and the coins in the same zipper area of the wallet, right?  Love it! 

Gwennie, you've got me almost decided on the Hello Dahlia print for everything!  I just keep trying to get over to a Hallmark store before closing time to have a peek, but so far my work schedule hasn't allowed it.  The nerve of work interfering with shopping!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love that wallet. I'm the one in line searching for that penny!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

MLewis, I see you're in NYC.  What's "Lee's"?  Those darn Hallmark stores are like government offices.  Always closed when you need them.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I keep telling myself I should do something responsible like limit myself to one new Vera a month.   

Too bad it's not working.  

I think I need to visit my local shop that sells VB again.  You know, I'd really like to support them and buy something, but they have nothing on sale.  Everything is the same price as the website.  Of course I would be saving shipping.  Hmmmmmmm.........


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lee's Art Shop carries, besides art supplies, journals and gift sort of items.  It's on 57th St. between 7th and Broadway.  The VB display is hidden on the right wall in the middle.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I suppose you could keep coins in the bills/credit cards zippered section, but I don't.  There is a separate, zippered coin compartment on the rear of the wallet.  Hunt for your coins in there.  LOL


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

The coins would be more secure in the zipped section on the back and it is easy to get to.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

How's the selection at Lee's, MLewis?  It's a bit out of the way for me, but I'll go if they have a large display.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wouldn't go out of my way for Lee's as far as VB selection.  I've never seen a bowler bag in any of the shops that carry VB in NYC.  It's a much better selection than what Crabtree & Evelyn has (Time Warner Center), but Z Chemists on West 57th between 6th & 7th is a bit better.  Still,  I've only visited them a few times and never found anything to buy.  We really need a VB store here.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I wouldn't go out of my way for Lee's as far as VB selection. I've never seen a bowler bag in any of the shops that carry VB in NYC. It's a much better selection than what Crabtree & Evelyn has (Time Warner Center), but Z Chemists on West 57th between 6th & 7th is a bit better. Still, I've only visited them a few times and never found anything to buy. We really need a VB store here.


Yes, we do! Hallmark is pretty good if you can get there while it's open. I believe I saw a bowler there.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> Here's a pic from vb.com of the inside of the turn lock wallet:


I absolutely LOVE this wallet -- best wallet I've ever owned!! I have it in Purple Punch, and the inside is a brown silky material with the VB signature printed on it (it looks like the one in the picture might be more of a leather? I can't tell for sure). I keep my license and health insurance cards in the window pockets, and I slide the back of my checkbook register right behind that (so that it's open to the page I'm on, folding over the window slots). I like to write down all my checkcard purchases, bills paid, and occasional checks still in the big checkbook registers -- so I needed a full-size wallet to keep it in! Then I can place receipts between the register and the window slots until I get home and write them down.

I keep my check card, gas cards, and other commonly used cards in the outside six slots, with my actual checkbook slid in the bill slot behind them right under the flap (I don't write checks often anymore -- usually only to send to school with my son for something -- but I'm glad it's there when I need it!). In the inside credit card slots I keep less commonly used store credit cards, and in the big open bill areas inside I keep bills, some coupons, gift cards, store punch cards, things like that. The long pocket on the wall opposite the inside card slots (the wall behind the outside turnlock compartment) is great for things like little pieces of paper with addresses written on them, business cards that you need for the phone numbers on them, things like that. The outside zip coin pocket is very easy to access and holds a lot more than it looks like it would without getting too bulky, and it's easy to look in there and quickly find the coins you need.

This wallet holds everything my old leather checkbook wallet held, but is less than half as bulky! All the slots are easy to remove things from (even the window slots -- no more wrestling to get your license out!). It's absolutely wonderful!! And it fits very nicely either in my Bowler, which is my everyday bag (I keep it standing on end in there) or in my On The Go bag (where I lay it down). If you're the kind of person who wants to carry a full-size wallet with room for checkbook and everything else, this is the best wallet you will ever have!!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

It sure is perfect if you carry a med-large sized bag. I also like that their pieces are so light in weight. I used to always want leather purses and wallets but no more! It is amazing the weight difference between the two.


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Pink, just to confirm for you, nothing leather about the pictured wallet at all!


----------

